# palm zire 72



## leduc alain (Jul 31, 2006)

good day, i would like to know , if someone knows whre i can download games for my palm zire 72 for free.


----------



## Emporer_D (Jul 5, 2005)

www.methodshop.com/games/reviews/palmgames/index.shtml

www.freedownloadscenter.com/Palm_Pilot/Palm_Games/

www.palmtown.com/games/freeware.php


----------

